# Itunes doesn't detect my ipod



## afib52nin (Jan 12, 2009)

Ok I am having trouble getting my Itunes to detect my ipod I have re-installed the program about 4 times after completely removing it from my system. I have done everything I found out about the this proplem from itunes support but that didn't help. I have contacted apple by phone and they couldn't help me they told me to install itunes on safe mode so i tried but when im on safe mode a pop up comes up telling me that the adminstrater which is me has set options to not allow me to install the program so I want to install the program again and get itunes to read my ipod. Someone with any idea of what to do please tell me oh and I forgot to mention that windows does recognize the ipod like it comes up in my computer but not on itunes. Help please I'm pleading for help


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello there!

It seems that you have a popular question. Here is a thread that may be of help:

http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/783114-pc-will-not-recognise-ipod.html


----------

